# Spartan DC Motor



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone used one of the newer DC Motors that Spartan is putting out? If so is it better than the old motor in some way?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The new motor has much more torque than the old straight A/C motors and do not have the loud whine that the old motors have. Sadly if you want to convert to the new motor you have to get the new deck as well. The old deck does not have the room for the bridge rectifier to convert the a/c to d/c. 

Some guys I know hate the new motor cause they go by the sound of the motor while rodding. I try to explain to them they do not know how to rod then, that its all in the feel of the cable. I know for a fact if you go by the sound, there is a chance you will react to slow and get hung up.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah, I go by feel. I have my gloves on the cable at all times. I have been considering getting one of the new ones. have you seen any? I was wondering if the two leg holes on the deck are the same. I have some welded pipe i put in them to winch it up a ramp in my truck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I say its a combination of both...

I feel and listen which seems to work nice for me...

I Git R Done plenty and have my cables go a couple of years...

Somehow when the sound isn't there it just isn't right...:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Ah, I go by feel. I have my gloves on the cable at all times. I have been considering getting one of the new ones. have you seen any? I was wondering if the two leg holes on the deck are the same. I have some welded pipe i put in them to winch it up a ramp in my truck.


I have seen them but never paid attention to the leg holes on the deck. I have to head to AJ Coleman this week I will take a look for you and take some pics.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have seen them but never paid attention to the leg holes on the deck. I have to head to AJ Coleman this week I will take a look for you and take some pics.


 Great! Thank you.


----------

